# Question



## Hunter_17 (Mar 15, 2008)

Do you need to take a class before you can buy a furbearer tag? or not?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I believe it depends on when you were born/age.


----------



## HGD (Mar 5, 2008)

my son and I just went through a class together, (well last febuary) it was fun an educational. You also need a trap ID number.


----------

